# Omega 2254



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello People...

Just need some advice, bought a new Omega 2254 (Diver Black Seamaster) about 2-3 weeks ago and this morning went swimming with it on.

Just looking at the crown now and i can see signs of condensation - like clouding...

This shouldnt be normal right?

Would this go away or shall i take it back to the place i bought it from...

Would really appreciate any help

Thanks in advance

!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Deffo not right. No way you should get condensation on the inside of a new Seamaster.

But a couple of questions first: When you say new, you do mean "straight from an accredited Omega AD, and new with with all it's papers new, and new with full Omega warranty" type of new?

Do you also mean new as in "no one has ever had the back off" type of new?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

When you say looking at the crown, do you really mean crystal? If there is condensation inside the watch, pull the crown out and get it to a watchmaker as quick as you can.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for your replies so far...

Yea, i think i meant crystal... to explain it better here is a pic: http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0145cj9.jpg

The International Warranty is dated 30th April 08 - from Ernest Jones Bristol ..

Got all papers etc... cant find receipt receipt but like i said it is stamped as above...

No never had back off etc...

Really frustrated, ... 3rd Omega and 2nd problem - anyway.... you reckon get it back to an Ernest Jones?

What do you think of pics?

This can't be right eh? This happened to anyone else?

Yours V. Sad!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Something is wrong there, it would appear you have condensation on the inside of the crysal. Daft question but did you ensure the crown was fully in before you went in the water with it?

What is done is done anyway and you need to sort it pronto before too much damage is done to the watch. You could try leaving the crown out and placing it a warm dry environment overnight. Don't try to force heat onto it eg a radiator though. Tomorrow morning take it in, don't delay.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

yea, definitely crown was fully in ... it has to be right for the hands to move anyway?

i will take it to Ernest Jones tomorrow... you think they will repair? i mean i couldn't ask for exchange (just that my local branch doesn't do Omega in store)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

No worries as far as repair is concerned, it can be done. I'm not sure if they will ask for a sales receipt but it all should be covered by the warranty.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You would probably need the receipt, most AD's would want to see it, but as long as the Omega Warranty card is properly stamped by the original dealer, then it might not be a problem if you don't have it. They should be able to call the dealer and verify who they sold it to.

As for the crowns - on any screw down crown, the maximum water resistance will onlt be achieved with the crowns screwed down. This is particularly important if you are diving with the watch on. Not scuba diving - I mean diving off the side of the pool into the water. This is because the momentary over-pressure on the winder stem seals can force moisture into the watch if they are not screwed down correctly. (Also true for the crown on the helium release valve.)

I would push the dealer for a replacement watch and not a repair. You have not had the watch too long and it should be pretty easy to argue the case that there may be a defect in the watch under the sales of goods act, as long as you can convince them that you did nothing specifically advised against in the user manual. It's worth a try anyway. (_Wherever goods are bought they must "conform to contract". This means they must be as described, fit for purpose and of satisfactory quality (i.e. not inherently faulty at the time of sale)._)

But don't settle for anything less than the watch being returned to Omega for a thorough service and re-seal. If the moisture is not completely eradicated you will eventually risk corrosion and pitting on the dial, hands and possibly movement.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, that's great advice. Well the card is properly stamped the start date is just in pen (I guess that's how they do it) ?

I will call them tomorrow and hopefully can persuade them to exchange and try that sales of goods line - nice one!

Just hope they don't ask for receipt-worst case it goes back to Omega!

The watch actually looks fine now, wondering now if the helium valve wasn't screwed in - I'm sure it was though?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Condensation can appear if there is a sudden temperature change such as nice hot day, then diving into a cool pool so it might not have been water ingress , and will clear up once everything has stabilsed again. But it is important that you get the watch checked by a competent repair workshop as it may cause corrosion or marking to surfaces. It should go back to Omega in Southampton for checking and resealing at minimum

You should not need a receipt to get the work done, but you may be asked to provide proof of purchase. Strangely enough, the law does not require the retailer to provide you with a receipt at the tim of sale, therefore they cannot require a receipt as a proof of purchase or entitlement to warranty.

But they are entitled to have you confirm that it was _you_ that purchased it and not someone else, therefore any proof of purchase normally suffices (a bank statement, cheque stub, credit card receipt etc.). This is to prove the retailer's obligation and to claim entitlement to warranty, as the warranty agreement is generally between the retailer and the _original_ purchaser.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks ESL

Called Ernest Jones (Birmingham as they do Omega) earlier and just talked about an exchange... said that it was a gift and as a result I have no receipt but explained that it was bought from Bristol and stamped as such on warranty card.

They said they would have to assess it but again I explained that now the watch looks OK and I didnâ€™t want to travel all that way for an assessment. They said â€œwas crown fully inâ€ and I replied of course, this is my 3rd Omega and I know what to due when swimming etc. She said they have no stock due to it being soon discontinued (great eh, just spent Â£1200) but would call around stores to check availability.

Well, it was me that called back and she said â€œjust come off phone, and have located one from another store and it will arrive later this weekâ€.

So my plan is to travel to and get this exchanged, I mentioned again that I did not have receipt but she said as long as I have all accessories and importantly warranty card that would be OK. I just hope they are ok whilst I am there â€" well, she said it now so I guess they canâ€™t change their mind?

I will also print off that image I took nice and big so they can see what had happened.

Cheersâ€¦

(gonna be scared when I next swim again)â€¦


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like a good result (as I would have expected to be honest, from a reputable retailer).

I would not be worried too much about the swimming per se. Without knowing exactly what happened my guess is it's more likely to be a sudden temperature change problem and to be honest - you are going to get that with most any watch, water resistant or not. Unless they are fitted with an Argon capsule or oil filled (a la Sinn) then they are susceptible to this type of ocurrence.

You need to think back to see if you can remember the exact circumstances when it happened and try to avoid it in future.

Anyway - sounds like a good result.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like you are going to get a satisfactory result on this, it's good to hear. To add to ESL's thoughts, you might want to consider investing in a cheaper 'swimmer' for your trips into the water. It's not that your Omega isn't up to the job, but something like an Orange Monster will take the punishment while your Â£1000 + watch can take it easy at home.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I have heard this happen to 3 Seamasters over the last 2 years or so. A bit worrying. Once it was because the helium escape valve wasn't screwed right down. I must say the helium escape crown is the one feature on the SMP that I never really liked

Good advice from ESL though


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Russ said:


> *you might want to consider investing in a cheaper 'swimmer' for your trips into the water.*


 

I'm struggling with the concept of paying over a grand for a "diver" and then not using it for it's intended purpose, allbeit swimming, you should have no problem with something like the Omega. Maybe it is just one that has slipped through QC with something not sealed up properly.

B.

BTW hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your help... I really donâ€™t go swimming too often, was actually going somewhere for dinner after the pool and didnâ€™t want to leave the watch in the car or locker... that's the reason I had it on in the first place.

Hey, I will let you know how I get on - Fri/Sat hopefully for a swap out.

My first Omega was a 2531 and was changing the time one time and the pin came right out, completely in my handâ€¦

2nd Omega was a Planet Ocean 2208 and sold it after a few months, really felt not quite right wearing it, it was too noticeable IMO and felt I should have never sold the 2531.

Loving the 2254 thoughâ€¦ like my old 2531 but a more classic design (IMO)

Probably just me just having a run of bad luck


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > *you might want to consider investing in a cheaper 'swimmer' for your trips into the water.*
> ...


I have no doubt of it working perfectly for its intended purpose, my thoughts were centred around whacking it on the side of the pool for example. Do it to an Â£80 watch and you shrug your shoulders, do it to a Â£1000 one and it's :cry2:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's nowt to do with water ingress, it's to do with sudden temperature change causing the moisture in the air inside the watch to condense - the most expensive watch in the world would be affected by this unless it was designed out. Nobody is saying you should not get an expensive diving watch wet. Just bear in mind what could happen.

Like I said earlier, some watches do have features to design this out, like Sinn with the argon capsules. But even they are not a permanent solution - as they will need changing once they have done their job once or twice.


----------



## ashtongate (Apr 19, 2008)

OK... Latest - got my money back as replacement would have been 3 weeks away.

I actually don't mind so much as I have heard this watch might be discontinued soon. I love the look of this watch and I am tempted to walk back into another AD and purchase this again but anyone know if there will be an updated version perhaps co-axial? I really would be put off with any 007 symbols on the watch and I love the sword hands.

Thinking itâ€™s going to make sense for me to wait so I donâ€™t get frustrated if another version is just around the corner?


----------

